# Calendar feature



## mkellogg

I just figured out how to use the calendar feature of these forums and I have an idea of how it could be useful for us and anyone who finds it on the Internet.

We could create a calendar for each of our home (or adopted) countries.  Other people could consult it and know if it was a holiday or not.  I know that I often find myself searching the Internet to find out if it is a holiday in the country that I'm calling on the telephone.

Would some of you find this interesting, too?  And be willing to enter in the holidays for your country's calendar?

To see the calendars, click on Calendar on the menu bar above.  Then at the bottom of that page, you can change to one of the country calendars. (They are all blank right now.)

Just an idea...
Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

Hello Mike,

Great idea!  Just tried it out.  Works easily, if not intuitively.
Un consejo/bit of advice:  Make it a 'moderated' forum.  I just posted something to see how it works, and I'm sure some people may not fully agree.  This ability for a public notice board--for that's what it is--could be abused and become contentious.

That said, I'll go delete my entry.

Best regards,
Cuchufléte


----------



## Jade

Very good idea, Mike!

Jade


----------



## belén

I like the idea as well...
I don't know in other countries, but in Spain it will be fun because since we have so many different regions and fiestas for each patron, each saint and so on, we have sol many different holidays so you will probably have the whole year round pencilled with some holiday or another


----------



## mkellogg

I'm glad to hear some positive responses!

It doesn't offer the same moderation features as the regular forums, but is similar.

These are our choices:
1. Moderator does all the work (not that it is that labor intensive).
2. We open the forum for everybody to post some holidays for a couple of weeks, then close it to new posts. - This might be better if we have a team working on a particular country's calendar.  We can appoint a leader, too.

Option #2 might be good for Spain, with all its regions.  The Catalans can write about Dia de San Jordi and the Andaluces can write a little about Semana Santa in Sevilla, etc.


----------



## Silvia

What can I say. Italy's not there. No comment.


----------



## mkellogg

I just created some example countries.  With the countries represented in our forum we might be able to get 15 country calendars.


----------



## Silvia

I see. Amen.


----------



## cuchuflete

silviap said:
			
		

> I see. Amen.



Do we need one just for Milano?
un abbraccio,
Cuciu


----------



## valerie

Am I really clumsy or is the option desactivated? I could select a calender for France, but not add any entry/event.

By the way today is holiday in France, as recording of the Armistice day, on 11 of november 1918, end of first world war.


----------



## Silvia

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Do we need one just for Milano?
> un abbraccio,
> Cuciu



You don't want me to be polemical, do you?

I have the right to remain silent and refuse to answer any questions.
I have a right to a lawyer before speaking to you, to remain silent until I can talk to him, and to have my lawyer present when I'm being questioned.
I want a lawyer but cannot afford one, will he be provided to me without cost?   
Do you understand each of these lines I have explained to you?   
Now that I have advised you of my rights, are you willing to question me without an attorney present?


----------



## mkellogg

OK,  I've now activated it so any registered user can add an event.  It is moderated, so the post will not show up till I OK it.

Let's create some rules:
The calendar is for people from other countries.  So include information that foreigners would want to know, such as:

What the day celebrates.
What is closed on that day. Everything? Just the government?
In _simple_ English and the local language - so people will understand.  USA calendar could be in Spanish, too.
Also,


An extensive entry would include more cultural information that a foreigner would find interesting such as what people do on that day or weekend, etc.
If there is an important concept that is repeated over a number of holidays (such as Am. "bank holidays" or Spanish "puente") then we should choose the first (important) day of the year of that type to explain the concept.  The rest of the events of its type would link back to the day with the explanation.
People should be encouraged to make this a community effort by posting the proposed holiday explanation in a forum first if there is an extensive explanation.
What do you all think about these rules?


----------



## belén

Mike,
In general I agree with your rules. Let me just point out, as a humble españolita, that the "puente" thing shouldn't be stated in the Calendar, since it could confuse the visitor. A "puente" is not general, usually each company or school will decide if to make the "puente" or not. And shops never close on "puentes", so officially, it is not a holiday.

Count on me for any help you may need with the SP calendar

Greetings
Be


----------



## mkellogg

That's one of the reasons it will be good for "locals" to create the calendars and not me.


----------



## Silvia

belen said:
			
		

> A "puente" is not general, usually each company or school will decide if to make the "puente" or not. And shops never close on "puentes", so officially, it is not a holiday.



It's the same in Italy, only we call it ponte


----------



## cuchuflete

silviap said:
			
		

> You don't want me to be polemical, do you?
> 
> I have the right to remain silent and refuse to answer any questions.
> I have a right to a lawyer before speaking to you, to remain silent until I can talk to him, and to have my lawyer present when I'm being questioned.
> I want a lawyer but cannot afford one, will he be provided to me without cost?
> Do you understand each of these lines I have explained to you?
> Now that I have advised you of my rights, are you willing to question me without an attorney present?



Silvia, 

Come, come, now.  Nobody in their right mind would accuse you of being polemical!


Question is, would you be willing to be questioned without the attorney present?  After all, anything you say can and will be used against me.  Or is it you?  Best call the attorney.

Come si dice 'chiamare l'avvocato'?  Avvocato criminale? O nominato dal tribunale? Se non abbiamo i soldi?  

Cuciu condannato


----------



## Silvia

Se abbiamo un avvocato criminale, we're in good hands!   
I guess you meant avvocato criminalista, but I guess the proper word is avvocato penalista



> Come si dice 'chiamare l'avvocato'?


Si dice esattamente così   


> O nominato dal tribunale? Se non abbiamo i soldi?


Il tuo italiano mi sorprende!  Se non abbiamo i soldi, we're going to leave the attorneys out


----------



## cuchuflete

silviap said:
			
		

> Se abbiamo un avvocato criminale, we're in good hands!
> I guess you meant avvocato criminalista, but I guess the proper word is avvocato penalista
> 
> Si dice esattamente così
> Il tuo italiano mi sorprende!  Se non abbiamo i soldi, we're going to leave the attorneys out



Silvia, 

Senza soldi siamo rappresentato bene!

Just watch what you say, or the polemical police will lock us all up.

Un abbraccio,
Cuciu


----------



## Lancel0t

sir mike,

i do have a simple question, i've seen the list of the calendars and there are only 5 countries included, is it possible to include other small countries like ours in the Philippines? Because I know some people might be interested in spending their vacation here.


----------



## mkellogg

Most certainly Sir Lancel0t! 
I will create a calendar for any country that I can find a leader for.  The leader's responsibility would be to add the holidays, and maybe supervise others who want to contribute to the calendar.

I hope we have 20-30 countries soon.

By the way, I'm working with Cuchuflete on getting started with the calendars soon.


----------



## vachecow

And yet another great idea from the mind of Mike. Good luck.


----------



## Lancel0t

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Most certainly Sir Lancel0t!
> I will create a calendar for any country that I can find a leader for.  The leader's responsibility would be to add the holidays, and maybe supervise others who want to contribute to the calendar.



That would be great Sir Mike, in that case, am I qualified to be the leader or should i say in-charge in giving details about our calendar here in the Philippines?


----------



## mkellogg

Sorry for the delay, Lancel0t!  The whole calendar concept has evolved into a moderator discussion.  I hope to get back to discussing the calendars very soon.

I haven't said the "rules" for the calendars, but I'll let you get started now. I'm going to create the Philippines calendar right now and you can start adding events.  When I do create the rules, it should be easy to edit your entries (if necessary) to comply with the rules.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## vachecow

Hey Mike!
    Could we have an ancient Roman calendar?  They have tons of festivals and celebrations that I could help with.....just a thought!


----------



## mkellogg

Ancient Roman!  That's funny.  Well maybe...  I think we should do modern US, France, Italy, etc. first.  Hopefully we will start work on them next week.


----------



## Silvia

What were you referring to vachecow? Saturnalia?


----------



## vachecow

That's one of them>  If I'm not mistaken, thats the one they have around this time of year.  But there are many, many others....I think the next one coming up is Paganalia.


----------



## vachecow

Mike is also correct...the modern calendars should be done first.


----------



## valerie

Why is there only an italian calendar? where are the other moderators? Do you now that most Spain 'hace el puente' (yesterday was the day of the constitution, national holiday, and tomorrow is dia de la inmaculada, national holiday), nice, isn't it?


----------



## TrentinaNE

Sorry if this info appears some place that I have overlooked -- I checked the FAQ and the forums, but didn't find an answer to: How does one add an event (or suggest an event to add) to a country's calendar?

Thanks!
Elizabeth


----------



## Jana337

TrentinaNE said:
			
		

> Sorry if this info appears some place that I have overlooked -- I checked the FAQ and the forums, but didn't find an answer to: How does one add an event (or suggest an event to add) to a country's calendar?
> 
> Thanks!
> Elizabeth


Contact a moderator. Mike disabled it for members because a forero was using the forum calendar to keep track of his dentist appointments. 

Jana


----------



## TrentinaNE

Too funny!  Grazie, Jana.

Elisabetta


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Elisabetta,

Yes, moderators can change the calendar, but usually it is best to contact the person who had posted to that particular calendar before.  That person will be a person with permission to change the calendar.

Mike


----------



## fenixpollo

As long as this topic is being discussed, any idea why events would show on the incorrect day?  Any thoughts on how to correct it?


----------

